# 7 cabbage compound



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

A storm chased me up 7 cabbage cutoff today. I saw what looked like a green fence around a hammock
with some sort of building? or house boat? also green (I stayed a long way away) has anyone eles
seen this??? [smiley=paranoid.gif]


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

What you were looking at, is one of several Southern study centers for the Whooping Crane. A very highly restricted and protected area, that is connected to the Chazz Reserve. To venture to close, can result in things such as airboats, helicopters, and an altercation with the dreaded "Fish Cops", and need of bail money. Good thing you kept your distance. Hope ya caught some FEEESH....Sea-Ya!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info Bill, no i did'nt catch any fish  Spent yesterday(wife's only day off) running from storms Too :'( Think i'll just spend August on land


----------

